# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  SALAM KENAL & SALAM KOI tuk para senioren dan para SUHU . .

## Irwansyah

Saya Irwan dari Medan,
saya pendatang baru didunia KOI , jadi kepada para senior & suhu . . saya mohon dibantu ya untuk dapat menjaga ikan2 KOI saya tetap sehat and Fit . . . . he he he ,salam . . . . .

----------


## Rizal61

Horas Laeee... 

welcome to Koi-s

----------


## jekomkoi

salam kenal om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

welcome to the KOI'S.....  ::   ::

----------


## limjohan

Irasshaimase

----------


## Rova

selamat bergabung..

----------


## gunung sari koi

mat kenal...   ::

----------


## aie

salam kenal om   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

Salam kenal juga Om Irwansyah...  ::

----------


## AirBiru

Salam Kenal & Selamat Bergabung.

----------


## victor

welc

----------


## rvidella

welcome

dodo - jkt

----------


## troy

welcome...

----------


## f0x

salam kenal juga...

----------


## GAPS

welcome..........  ::

----------


## darren febriano

*salam kenal*  ::

----------


## Irwansyah

waaah ternyata para senioren & para suhu sangat ramah ya . . . 

oh iya , ada pa gak ya senioren dan suhu yang berdomisili di Medan . . .

salam koi

----------


## Jusri

Salam kenal   ::

----------


## Satpam

met kenal juga om, makasih uda mau gabung. sering2 masuk siapa tau ada berita yg hot

----------


## Irwansyah

makasih semua . . . 

dan untuk Lae Rizal61 . .  , horas . . . he he

----------


## ad666

met gabung

----------


## koi_center

salam kenal   ::

----------


## Davkoi



----------


## hilariusssss

salam kenal juga om   ::

----------


## sinar

Salam kenal

----------


## frendika

ur welcome   ::

----------


## Rova

selamat bergabung..   ::

----------


## dina prima

Salam kenal Om.....

----------


## hilariusssss

salam kenal om   ::   ::

----------


## kunyen

welcome

----------


## vied_84

GBU


vied_gombel

----------


## @bursakoiku

Salam Kenal dan Selamat Bergabung

----------


## Novri Yadi

Hai salam Kenal nama saya Novri, wartawan www.tnol.co.id, beberapa waktu lalu saya sempat mewawancarai komuintas KOI's berikut ini adalah link liputan nya :

http://www.tnol.co.id/id/community/i...-ikan-koi.html

----------


## gerryochiba

Salam kenal...

----------

